# Can't Receive Text Messages!?!? After Flashing Cyanogen Mod



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3

I rooted my friend's nexus s 4g yesterday and flashed the cyanogen mod. I thought everything went well and worked great but he called me today and said he has not been able to receive any texts since the root. He can send them just fine but can't seem to receive them. Can someone please help me out with some suggestions? I may have to tell him how to do it over the phone so please elaborate lol I have a bionic so I really don't know that much about the Samsung Nexus S 4G. Thanks in advance


----------

